# IP-Changer



## DarkManX (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich brauche einen "IP-Changer", der jede paar Sekunden meine IP wechselt, weiss einer wo man sowas herkriegt? Hatte mal so ein Programm, weiss aber nicht mehr wo ich es herbekommen habe.

mfg
DarkManX


----------



## MCIglo (12. Januar 2005)

Soetwas gibt es nicht. Du bekommst deine IP-Adresse vom ISP zugewiesen. Diese ändert sich nur, wenn du dich ne einwählst.


----------



## Sinac (12. Januar 2005)

Oh Gott wie ich diese Beiträge liebe 
Wie schon gesagt gibt es sowas nicht, wenn überhaupt kannst du deine IP nur verdecken, aber niemals ändern. Und wozu überhaupt? Deine Ip Adresse interresiert Keinen. Und wenn du etwas vorhässt wo es interresant wäre: Las es sein, dazu fehlen die offensichtlich Wissen und Fähigkeiten.


----------



## Norbert Eder (12. Januar 2005)

Und wenns sowas geben würde und du sagen wir jede Sekunde eine neue IP hättest, dann würdest vermutlich auch 80% der Response-Pakete nicht bekommen. Was ja ohnehin auch schon recht blöd wäre


----------



## DarkManX (12. Januar 2005)

Die IP wird nicht direkt verändert, sondern durch eine "Fake-IP" ersetzt, wie nen Proxxy.
Also wenn mir das Wissen und die Fähigkeiten fehlen, dann weiss ich's auch nicht. 

mfg
DarkManX


----------



## Norbert Eder (12. Januar 2005)

Aso, du willst die Ip-Adresse in jedem Paket ersetzen. Und wozu brauchst du das? Durch die Formulierung deiner Frage erlangte man leicht den Eindruck, dass du auf diesem Gebiet recht wenig Ahnung hast.


----------



## MCIglo (12. Januar 2005)

Norbert Eder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aso, du willst die Ip-Adresse in jedem Paket ersetzen. Und wozu brauchst du das? Durch die Formulierung deiner Frage erlangte man leicht den Eindruck, dass du auf diesem Gebiet recht wenig Ahnung hast.



und etwas illegales vorhast


----------



## DarkManX (12. Januar 2005)

Habe auch nicht recht viel Ahnung in Sachen Netzwerk usw., aber 0 Ahnung habe ich auch nicht.
Wenn schummeln bei einem Spiel illigal ist, dann soll mich ein Blitz auf der Stelle erschlagen. 

mfg
DarkManX


----------



## MCIglo (12. Januar 2005)

Ich glaube, seinen Account kann man löschen, er weilt nicht mehr unter uns...


----------



## DarkManX (12. Januar 2005)

Stimmt!
*Diese Nachricht wurde automatisch vor dem letzten Beitrag erstellt*


----------



## Norbert Eder (12. Januar 2005)

Bei einem Spiel schummeln? Meinst wirklich dass wir hier sowas unterstützen? Was bringt es dir denn bei einem Spiel zu schummeln? Hebt das vielleicht dein Selbstbewußtsein? Na ich hoffe mal, dass es ein anständiges Spiel ist, damit wär dein Account dann in kürze weg. Na, mehr sag ich dazu jetzt nimma, sonst wirds unfreundlich.


----------



## DarkManX (13. Januar 2005)

Jaja Norbi reg dich ab.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. Januar 2005)

Ich habe da noich was gefunden:

Ein grosses Vorhängeschloss und das hilft!


----------

